# US Army’s new uniform



## John A Silkstone (May 15, 2009)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ldier-fights-Taliban-wearing-pink-shorts.html


----------



## Reloader (May 17, 2009)

Terrific pic, Silky. He'll never live that down! solaf


----------



## John A Silkstone (May 17, 2009)

At least he was there to help his mates. That’s what the buddy system is all about.

Silky


----------

